# Potential Groupbuy - Kayfun Screws - Fatdaddy Vapes



## devdev

I am looking at getting myself a set of these:

Knurled M2 RDA Screws
Cannot build using them tiny holes on your RDA? Top post build it using these screws and get more air from underneath to make rain clouds. Stop the agony caused by lost philip's and hex screws. Works with all RDAs that uses M2 threads.







Cost is $4.99

Is there any interest in doing a group buy from Fatdaddy?

I am currently just checking interest, so this is in the Kayfun/Russian sub forum. If there is interest and it goes ahead then I will move this thread to Groupbuys.


----------



## devdev

Kayfun Post Screw
A dozen stainless steel post screws for your Kayfuns. This fits both genuine and clones.


$3.99 on their site


----------



## thekeeperza

In on both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

I just ordered from them. Dem!!!


----------



## iPWN

Also in for both !


----------



## Chef Guest

I'm in.


----------



## Zegee

I'm in for both can I also get panzer magnets please if it's ok with everyone and the re are no objections


----------



## Joey786

Me too


----------



## devdev

Lol @Zegee! I was waiting for someone to add something else in.

I know RipTrippers slated the Vaping Donuts, but I am tempted to give it a go. Also been checking out those 510 connectors. They would work nicely in my SX350 box mod plan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

devdev said:


> Lol @Zegee! I was waiting for someone to add something else in.
> 
> I know RipTrippers slated the Vaping Donuts, but I am tempted to give it a go. Also been checking out those 510 connectors. They would work nicely in my SX350 box mod plan


Lol as long as everyone ok the more the merrier the purpose of the buy is to save 
just do it


----------



## BhavZ

I am assuming that the $3.99 is for a dozen screws, if so then:
I will take a set of kayfun/russian screws

and if possible 2 sets of magnets for the Launcher V2


----------



## crack2483

Are those 510 connectors back in stock? Always out when I check up.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

2 sets of screws and 8 x 510 connectors pls dan


----------



## devdev

Connectors are not in stock


----------



## Chef Guest

devdev said:


> Connectors are not in stock


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RezaD

I'm in too.....you can never have enough screws!!!


----------



## thekeeperza

Please add a set of launcher magnets for me @devdev


----------



## iPWN

If possible 1x Stingray Ultimate Upgrade !


----------



## Genosmate

The connectors are back in stock better be quick!

I'm in for 3 of the 510 connectors with the washers and a set of the 510 inserts as well please.


----------



## capetocuba

I'm in for both sets of screws! Pretty please


----------



## eviltoy

do them thumbscrews fit the reomizer


----------



## soonkia

I would also like to get my hands on 2 x 510 connectors
and a set of gnarled screws

Thanks


----------



## RezaD

SO how we looking here? To confirm my choice is:

1) 1 x set of Knurled M2 RDA Screws
2) 2 x 510 Connectors for Box Mods with 22mm locking washer.

Thanks....


----------



## Chef Guest

Just placed my order. Connectors in stock. 

Instant gratification is a *****...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Do you need the 510 inserts to use with the connectors?


----------



## soonkia

Chef Guest said:


> Do you need the 510 inserts to use with the connectors?


No.
The inserts are for when your 510's get stripped and you still want to save the device

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chef Guest

soonkia said:


> No.
> The inserts are for when your 510's get stripped and you still want to save the device


Thanks


----------



## andro

Is is too late ? I would like one set of screws and 3 510 connector with the optional 22m washer .


----------



## shabbar

eviltoy said:


> do them thumbscrews fit the reomizer


 
also would like to know ? @Andre @johan


----------



## devdev

I suggest Cape Town and Johannesburg do their own respective ones. The net cost should work out nearly the same, and there will also be a lot less admin for me to deal with, plus you guys will save on courier to CT

Currently following peeps are in Cape:

ipwn 
zeegee
Bhavz
RezaD 
capetocuba
andro
genosmate

Following are in Jozi:

dev 
keeper
Joey786
soonkia

@eviltoy @Chef Guest what was the shipping cost on your order?


----------



## devdev

Update, shipping to SA is R170 or $15.99


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> also would like to know ? @Andre @johan


No, I would not recommend. Too high I think, might touch the cap. If you use a metal drip tip you will surely short. And delrin or similar might melt on the heat of the thumbscrew.
But am not sure, try and see - and let us know.


----------



## shabbar

Lol not taking any chance , don't have any spare springs if I do short out


----------



## Cat

Right re Joburg and Dbn - i was going to point out that unless they were sent by post, cost of courier would make it pointless.


----------



## Chef Guest

devdev said:


> Update, shipping to SA is R170 or $15.99


Depends on the size of the order. My shipping was $25 or there about. But I did go a bit mad...


----------



## Zegee

@iPWN
@BhavZ
@RezaD
@andro
@capetocuba
@Genosmate

can we make a decision and get this going anyone else from ct let me know will start convo with all of u


----------



## BhavZ

Zegee I would suggest starting a group pm with all of us and then we can finalise the order and arrange payment etc 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba

Zegee said:


> @iPWN
> @BhavZ
> @RezaD
> @andro
> @capetocuba
> @Genosmate
> 
> can we make a decision and get this going anyone else from ct let me know will start convo with all of u


I'm definately in for a pack of knurled screws


----------



## Chef Guest

Guys, I spoke to Dennis from fatdaddy vapes. He says that the knurled screws are for rdas and that he won't have the kayfun ones in stock for 2 weeks.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## BhavZ

Chef Guest said:


> Guys, I spoke to Dennis from fatdaddy vapes. He says that the knurled screws are for rdas and that he won't have the kayfun ones in stock for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soonkia

And by then the 510s will probably be out of stock


----------



## BhavZ

cant we reserve items that are in stock then when everything is availabe we purchase


----------



## Chef Guest

This is what I sugget:

Purchase the items now. The kayfun screws will most likely be exactly the same price. You could always make an additional payment to his PayPal account if there's a price difference. Then send him a mail and ask him to substitute the rda screws with kayfun ones once they come in. Or get half and half which is what I'm doing. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Chef Guest said:


> This is what I sugget:
> 
> Purchase the items now. The kayfun screws will most likely be exactly the same price. You could always make an additional payment to his PayPal account if there's a price difference. Then send him a mail and ask him to substitute the rda screws with kayfun ones once they come in. Or get half and half which is what I'm doing.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


That could work as well
I think though that maybe mail him first and find out if he is ok with it then we do the purchase


----------



## BillW

I need on if those plastic spacers that goes under the post block


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW

I need one of those spacers that go under the block with the post screw on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Us Jozi boys are already sorting out our group buy.

Suggest you CT guys get it all sorted out


----------



## Chef Guest

@devdev. I'll let you know what Dennis says about splitting my order. Otherwise I'll be in for 2 pkts of the kayfun screws when they are in stock.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Joey786

If we still waiting n the kayfun screws come in stock again please add one for me


----------



## Chef Guest

He's got em

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------

